# Wheel Refurb in South Wales



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone on here do it? or know of a reputable company in the Swansea area ideally...Thanks in Advance


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

there is a place in Port Talbot called Afan Tyre discount Centre Limited 
Gasworks Trading Estate 
Port Talbot 
PHONE: (01639) 886042


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

The wheel specialist in Cwmbran do all my work. Can't fault them.

Tyres off, Back to bare metal, powdercoat and rebalance all in a Day for £260-300 a set.


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

Steve in APS is ace. 

He is right behind GLC Auto's which is next door to Sinclair Volkwagen Gorseinon

think he's still there

edit ,he's moved 

Queensway, Swansea West Ind Est, Fforestfach, Swansea, West Glamorgan SA5 4DH 

Tel: 07747 443214


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Matt at Spraytek in bridgend


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Ti22 said:


> The wheel specialist in Cwmbran do all my work. Can't fault them.
> 
> Tyres off, Back to bare metal, powdercoat and rebalance all in a Day for £260-300 a set.


Wheel specialist for me too. Not the cheapest but very high quality.


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Cheers guys, will ring around on my day off


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd recommend Renowheel in Bridgend.
I work for a local Aston Martin dealer and we always use them.
They've refurbished normal and diamond cut wheels for us and they will also diamond cut the rims and paint the centre's on my old M3 lattice wheels.
The finish is better than factory standard.
Not the cheapest, but in my opinion, the best.
Well worth ringing for a quote.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Old-scool- m3 said:


> I'd recommend Renowheel in Bridgend.
> I work for a local Aston Martin dealer and we always use them.
> They've refurbished normal and diamond cut wheels for us and they will also diamond cut the rims and paint the centre's on my old M3 lattice wheels.
> The finish is better than factory standard.
> ...


im pretty sure reno wheel send them else where to be sprayed sometimes


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

old skool engineering
treherbert m8 good job


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

Roy47 said:


> Steve in APS is ace.
> 
> He is right behind GLC Auto's which is next door to Sinclair Volkwagen Gorseinon
> 
> ...


+1 for Steve. Did a handsome job on my ST220 alloys a few years ago.


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

gargreen7 said:


> im pretty sure reno wheel send them else where to be sprayed sometimes


I believe that you are correct regarding the wheels being painted else where, They used to send them just over the road from themselves.

I still stand by what I say that they are the best for wheel refurbs anywhere.

Where I work, they regularly refurbish our Aston wheels which on a DBS is well over £1000 a wheel and are always faultless, they have a better finish than the factory produce.


----------



## steveg60cab (Nov 22, 2009)

i'm gonna stick my neck out here...
as self respecting car enthusiasts, stay away from anywhere offering powdercoating, machining and laquering, and renowheel is just a joke!!
i'm finding more and more each day that even the biggest wheel refurbishing places in the country that their work is falling apart after a period of time. once wheels have been powdercoated they are in a 'vicious circle' of having to be redone after 1-2 years due to the 'quick-fix' nature of the work, where the wheels rot with avengence. when wheels are machined and laquered, the companies which do this are now only giving a 2 month warranty...thats not much good???
renowheel used to farm out some of their work to myself, and i've seen wheels going out of there with chunks missing and the excuse was a feeble - 'i'll just tell the customer it was too bad to be repaired!!', too lazy more like it!!

you may have a go for my outburst, but i'm fed up of cowboys getting credit they're not due


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

steveg60cab said:


> i'm gonna stick my neck out here...
> as self respecting car enthusiasts, stay away from anywhere offering powdercoating, machining and laquering, and renowheel is just a joke!!
> i'm finding more and more each day that even the biggest wheel refurbishing places in the country that their work is falling apart after a period of time. once wheels have been powdercoated they are in a 'vicious circle' of having to be redone after 1-2 years due to the 'quick-fix' nature of the work, where the wheels rot with avengence. when wheels are machined and laquered, the companies which do this are now only giving a 2 month warranty...thats not much good???
> renowheel used to farm out some of their work to myself, and i've seen wheels going out of there with chunks missing and the excuse was a feeble - 'i'll just tell the customer it was too bad to be repaired!!', too lazy more like it!!
> ...


I'm not going to get into an argument but in my experience Renowheel are superb.
My company used to sent Porsche wheels to them 20 years ago for refurb and polishing and as I've stated, we still send Aston Martin wheels to them.
We've tried to use other companies as they say they can refurb diamond cut wheels, and we send them to Renowheel to be done properly after other places **** them up.
We've NEVER returned wheels to renowheel be done again due to poor workmanship or such like.

Maybe you've had a bad experience with them But I'd strongly recommend them and would trust them with any of my wheels.

If in any doubt of their quality of work, Give Cardiff Aston Martin a ring and ask them their opinion, We regularly use them and wouldn't trust anyone else with £4000 of wheels.

My piece said.


----------



## steveg60cab (Nov 22, 2009)

Renowheel send their machined wheels to a company called lepsons, fortunately they put a QC stickers on their wheels, every single time I get wheels with lepsons stickers on them I see the most shambolic work I've ever seen!! Sorry but I have to rectify these muppets bad work every day, if you saw what I see on a very regular basis you'd think again where you'd send your stuff! For example, powdercoating is bad enough, but the biggest joke when you've seen it applied over unprepped paintwork!!


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

steveg60cab said:


> i'm gonna stick my neck out here...
> as self respecting car enthusiasts, stay away from anywhere offering powdercoating, machining and laquering, and renowheel is just a joke!!
> i'm finding more and more each day that even the biggest wheel refurbishing places in the country that their work is falling apart after a period of time. once wheels have been powdercoated they are in a 'vicious circle' of having to be redone after 1-2 years due to the 'quick-fix' nature of the work, where the wheels rot with avengence. when wheels are machined and laquered, the companies which do this are now only giving a 2 month warranty...thats not much good???
> renowheel used to farm out some of their work to myself, and i've seen wheels going out of there with chunks missing and the excuse was a feeble - 'i'll just tell the customer it was too bad to be repaired!!', too lazy more like it!!
> ...


Just to clarify this issue. We sent Renowheel 3 Porsche diamond cut wheels and 4 Aston Martin Diamond cut wheels for refurb.

While our driver was dropping them off, he asked them if they send their wheels elsewhere. The answer was "definately not" all their work is carried out by themselves, in house.

I felt that I had to post this responce as this companies (Renowheel) work is allways excellent and definately not as stated above.

I cant see any reason for anyone trying to ruin the reputation of a company like this, appart from trying to gain work for their company. 
Sounds to me that you are a bit quiet and are looking for work.

We certainly won't stop using Renowheel based on your inaccurate comments.

I'll post some pics of thier work in the next few days so you can make up your own minds.


----------



## steveg60cab (Nov 22, 2009)

Old-scool- m3 said:


> Just to clarify this issue. We sent Renowheel 3 Porsche diamond cut wheels and 4 Aston Martin Diamond cut wheels for refurb.
> 
> While our driver was dropping them off, he asked them if they send their wheels elsewhere. The answer was "definately not" all their work is carried out by themselves, in house.
> 
> ...


sorry, but maybe next time you're there you could take pictures of their workshop too which shows their spraybooth, powdercoating ovens, and computerised lathes??? all you see them doing is polishing ornaments and stripping pine furniture!!

i'm sure they do knock out some good work, most of it not their own doing, but i've also seen some laughable jobs...like a set of polished wheels which were just gone over with a flapwheel then straight to the polisher, resulting in a mega scratched and uneven finish, and charged £240 for that!!

...and i'm certainly not quiet!! lol


----------

